# [SOLVED] no USB: unable to modprobe ehci_hcd

## mathfeel

I restarted my computer today to find my usb mouse not working, and checking dmesg shows that ehci_hcd had trouble loading. So I recompiled the kernel (2.6.23-tuxonice-r6), but still modprobe ehci_hcd gives me this error:

```
ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol usb_free_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol usb_hub_tt_clear_buffer

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hub_tt_clear_buffer

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol usb_hcd_resume_root_hub

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_resume_root_hub

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol usb_get_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_get_urb

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol usb_hcd_poll_rh_status

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_poll_rh_status

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol usb_root_hub_lost_power

ehci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_root_hub_lost_power

```

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that the ehci_usb is set in your .config ?

----------

## mathfeel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Are you sure that the ehci_usb is set in your .config ?

 

yes:

```
# grep USB .config

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AMD5536UDC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_FSL_USB2 is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_M66592 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_S3C2410 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mathfeel,

There will be more detail in dmesg but the problem is that the version magic of your kernel and the module don't match.

Do 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean
```

now rebuild an reinstall your kernel as you would normally.

As you are building all the bits at the same time with the same options and same gcc the version magic will be ok.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah make clean, will remove all the old config, and therefor we will see what is going on with your new config.

Also, after that you should post your dmesg if you have any error with your USB.

----------

## mathfeel

yeah, recompiling and restarting worked. Thanks

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

